# Surfside Beach Fishing



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

I will be staying in the surfside beach area come late August. It will be a new area for me. First off, am I allowed to fish on the beach itself? I know some places do not allow fishing from the beach and I was not able to get a clear answer online. Second, what bait shops are recommended? Thanks in advance, I'm looking forward to the new area for me.


----------



## amazing189 (May 25, 2006)

Yes, you can fish from the beach. This time of year you can fish just about anytime there. As the water warms and the swimmers come out, it’s best to fish early and later in the day. As far as bait shops, I know there’s plenty. I normally go to Perry’s in Murrells Inlet...they generally have what you need and are always helpful. Good luck...let us know how you do.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

brob757 said:


> I will be staying in the surfside beach area come late August. It will be a new area for me. First off, am I allowed to fish on the beach itself? I know some places do not allow fishing from the beach and I was not able to get a clear answer online. Second, what bait shops are recommended? Thanks in advance, I'm looking forward to the new area for me.


Fishing from the beach is problematic only where there are large concentrations of swimmers, who don't seem to care one bit about anyone but themselves. If you stay away from the piers and large condo/hotel buildings and concentrations of parking at beach access points you should be able to find places to fish, even during the day. If you don't mind driving a little, head down (South Waccamaw Dr.) to the small parking lot at Pompano, and go to the beach at the nearest access point. Heading South from there the beach is sparsely populated all the way down to the inlet, 1/2 mile down the beach. When I surf fish, (as opposed to being on a pier or the Jetty), that's where I tend to go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. I definitely want to try fishing in the inlet itself. I've done well in other areas fishing inlets. I'll try any jetties i can get to as well. Looking forward to the new waters and the challenge of figuring them out.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

brob757 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I definitely want to try fishing in the inlet itself. I've done well in other areas fishing inlets. I'll try any jetties i can get to as well. Looking forward to the new waters and the challenge of figuring them out.


I'm at the Huntington Beach State Park jetty on a regular basis. You can follow my annual jetty thread on what's happening there. It's a 1.5 mile hike from the North parking lot to the jetty, but in my opinion it's worth the walk and the entrance fee to the park.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

ChefRobb said:


> brob757 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tips. I definitely want to try fishing in the inlet itself. I've done well in other areas fishing inlets. I'll try any jetties i can get to as well. Looking forward to the new waters and the challenge of figuring them out.
> ...


I'll be sure to look for the reports! I appreciate the heads up. I enjoy walking and hiking so that's a plus for me. I'm getting anxious to get off the well pads for a couple weeks, get some sand between my toes, and the smell of fish buried so far in my hands I will be able to smell it for a month after!


----------

